# POR or Glass First ?



## somolovitch3 (Nov 3, 2006)

Preaty much that is the question.








Does one POR-15 first or does one fiberglass on clean meatel then POR after the glass has set?
Check my post on swiss cheese to see what is up.








Thanks for all the help, ideas, and the other stuff as well.


----------



## lmurray (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: POR or Glass First ? (somolovitch3)*

POR-15 goes on the metal, not fiberglass.
add filler after the POR-15.
Lloyd


----------



## somolovitch3 (Nov 3, 2006)

The glass won't pull off the POR ?


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (somolovitch3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *somolovitch3* »_The glass won't pull off the POR ?

No, it will be fine.


----------

